
It feels to have millenial burnout - tartoran
https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/c384d54a-0116-437f-83e8-ddbca65b6c06
======
Ozzie_osman
If anyone has a fix for this. Let me know. I recently quit my job to spend
time with my family and think about what's next but somehow I'm still busy.
Find myself getting pulled into all sorts of interviews, random side projects,
books to read, MOOCs with not a lot of focus.

~~~
tartoran
There's lots of temporary fixes such as meditation, exercise, etc However, a
permanent fix would be to break off from it, choose time to relax as a
priority, or set time to learn to relax as a priority.

